# Mantis Inspired Art



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

Does anyone paint or sketch their mantids? I do, and I thought I should share some of my sketches on here! Please give me your honest opinion of my artwork. Thanks! 














- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Nov 17, 2018)

I love it! You did a good job capturing their personality in your drawings ❤ The Ghost is giving me a look that mine give me all the time


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks, @Graceface! It can be so easy or really tricky to capture the personality. It was pretty easy for me in the orchid and ghost sketches, but the Violin and Thistle were harder and they don't look as good.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## whimsyandreverie (Nov 17, 2018)

Oh wow! This is exactly what I was planning on doing with my collection as it grew - draw them! I love having live models to draw and, hopefully, draw further inspiration from (life drawing is definitely something I find soothing, but creature design is one of my real passions!)

These are looking quite nice! I definitely agree that you've managed to capture personality in your drawings. One thing I would recommend in general is to break down you drawings to their simplest bits before building them up. By this I mean, start off with the gestures - a few lines to indicate the subject's line of action in its pose. Then break down the subject's form into simple shapes. Some circles and ovals, triangles squares, etc... Then you can connect the shapes and lines and add in those details and shading as you wish. The first two steps may seem a little abstract at first - I can make an actually helpful visual guide if you're interested - but they can definitely help in any drawing once you've gotten the hang of it! These drawings are really lovely. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 17, 2018)

Your sketches are looking very good


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 17, 2018)

That's very good work @MantisGirl13.

Better than I can do!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

whimsyandreverie said:


> Oh wow! This is exactly what I was planning on doing with my collection as it grew - draw them! I love having live models to draw and, hopefully, draw further inspiration from (life drawing is definitely something I find soothing, but creature design is one of my real passions!)
> 
> These are looking quite nice! I definitely agree that you've managed to capture personality in your drawings. One thing I would recommend in general is to break down you drawings to their simplest bits before building them up. By this I mean, start off with the gestures - a few lines to indicate the subject's line of action in its pose. Then break down the subject's form into simple shapes. Some circles and ovals, triangles squares, etc... Then you can connect the shapes and lines and add in those details and shading as you wish. The first two steps may seem a little abstract at first - I can make an actually helpful visual guide if you're interested - but they can definitely help in any drawing once you've gotten the hang of it! These drawings are really lovely. Keep up the good work!


Thank you for the tips! I am not so happy with the Violin and the thistle, but they were the first ones I ever did. I have a few more pictures somewhere that I can show of a few other sketches I have done. Do you sketch much?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Your sketches are looking very good






hysteresis said:


> That's very good work @MantisGirl13.
> 
> Better than I can do!


Thank you! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## whimsyandreverie (Nov 17, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Thank you for the tips! I am not so happy with the Violin and the thistle, but they were the first ones I ever did. I have a few more pictures somewhere that I can show of a few other sketches I have done. Do you sketch much?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


It's not uncommon to feel unsatisfied with the first attempt (and really all attempts thereafter, as I've learned. Many artists are rarely satisfied with their work, myself included ) I'd love to see your other sketches if you'd like to share! You've definitely got some great potential in your art!

I do enjoy sketching, though with my present work schedule I've had far less time to do it as I'd like. I've learned that sketching from life and photo reference is an important skill to have if you wish to hone your skills in most visual arts (I've of course yet to try ALL visual arts, so I could not say this certainly for every branch)


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 17, 2018)

Wow! The detail is extraordinary! You've painted (metaphorically) a picture in my head! The ghosts sits in wait to snag some dinner. It's jerks his head at the first sign of movement. It anticipates the catch, tensing her muscles, flexing her claws till the the poor morsel came close enough. And then it struck!

My favorite has to be the ghost, then the fourth one, then the violin, then the last one, and my least favorite is the second one. That's the order I like them in. 

You have so much potential, and since your young, you can keep getting better day by day! Good luck sketching!


----------



## MantisL (Nov 17, 2018)

Love your sketches, I sketch all the time my mantids and reptiles. I love the ghost how it just stares at you. My favorite is the ghost, then the Orchid, 3rd the panther mantis, 4th the violin mantis and last the second one which appears to be a spiny flower mantis. Awesome!!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> Wow! The detail is extraordinary! You've painted (metaphorically) a picture in my head! The ghosts sits in wait to snag some dinner. It's jerks his head at the first sign of movement. It anticipates the catch, tensing her muscles, flexing her claws till the the poor morsel came close enough. And then it struck!
> 
> My favorite has to be the ghost, then the fourth one, then the violin, then the last one, and my least favorite is the second one. That's the order I like them in.
> 
> You have so much potential, and since your young, you can keep getting better day by day! Good luck sketching!


Thank you! I love sketching because I enjoy capturing the personality of the mantis. They are fairly easy to sketch because of their exoskeleton and the way the light glints off of it to create light and shadow.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

whimsyandreverie said:


> It's not uncommon to feel unsatisfied with the first attempt (and really all attempts thereafter, as I've learned. Many artists are rarely satisfied with their work, myself included ) I'd love to see your other sketches if you'd like to share! You've definitely got some great potential in your art!
> 
> I do enjoy sketching, though with my present work schedule I've had far less time to do it as I'd like. I've learned that sketching from life and photo reference is an important skill to have if you wish to hone your skills in most visual arts (I've of course yet to try ALL visual arts, so I could not say this certainly for every branch)


Yeah, I often feel that my sketches are not so good, though I am proud of some of them! I will see if I can find pictures of some other mantids I have drawn. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

MantisL said:


> Love your sketches, I sketch all the time my mantids and reptiles. I love the ghost how it just stares at you. My favorite is the ghost, then the Orchid, 3rd the panther mantis, 4th the violin mantis and last the second one which appears to be a spiny flower mantis. Awesome!!!


Thank you! Btw, the second one is a thistle mantis. I will post a pic (eventually) of a spiny flower I drew. I think it is much better than the thistle.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisL (Nov 17, 2018)

Yeah, I was kinda in between just looked like a spiny


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

MantisL said:


> Yeah, I was kinda in between just looked like a spiny


Yeah, I know it looks like a spiny! It was my first mantis drawn so it is not the best sketch!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

Here are some pics of my spiny flower sketch and my 'Chaeta sketch:







- MantisGirl13


----------



## whimsyandreverie (Nov 17, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yeah, I often feel that my sketches are not so good, though I am proud of some of them! I will see if I can find pictures of some other mantids I have drawn.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Being able to see your mistakes helps you grow as an artist, while being able to see your successes helps you maintain joy in creating and growing. Both are equally important.

I love the other drawings you've posted. You've definitely got some talent! Please keep at it, you're doing excellent work!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

whimsyandreverie said:


> Being able to see your mistakes helps you grow as an artist, while being able to see your successes helps you maintain joy in creating and growing. Both are equally important.
> 
> I love the other drawings you've posted. You've definitely got some talent! Please keep at it, you're doing excellent work!


I agree, if I never saw my mistakes or was criticized by someone with greater talent I would never have been able to even replicate a mantis on paper! 

Thank you so much! I definitely plan to keep sketching!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 17, 2018)

Those are nice.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 18, 2018)

@MantisGirl13You have for sure talent. Keep practising and you will grow in your drawings.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 21, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> View attachment 11725
> 
> 
> - MantisGirl13﻿


This one is my favorite!

But they are all beautiful... Wayyayy better at drawing than I am...!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks! It is one of my better ones. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 30, 2018)

Here is one of mine if you don't mind


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 30, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Here is one of mine if you don't mind


Pretty good! The abdomen needs a bit of work though...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 30, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> abdomen﻿ needs﻿ a bit of work though...﻿


What part?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 30, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> What part?


It is just a bit too zig-zaggy. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 30, 2018)

Some reason his abdomen is really lumpy... It may be too.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 30, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Here are some pics of my spiny flower sketch and my 'Chaeta sketch:
> 
> View attachment 11724
> 
> ...


So beautiful and realistic! I really love your attention to detail, you are super talented!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 1, 2018)

Nicole said:


> So beautiful and realistic! I really love your attention to detail, you are super talented!!


Thank you! 

I plan to do some more sketching today, and if it is a good sketch, I will post it on here!

- MantisGirl13

- MantisGirl13


----------



## 5eyesUK (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey Mantisgirl13, I love your artwork. I think ur great at capturing their personalities.

seeing all these sketches also made me think they would make a great bunch of tattoos! I can totally imagine having ones arms covered in them (sleeves). That would be really cool! Well done! (you could possible sell them as tattoo designs...)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 9, 2019)

5eyesUK said:


> Hey Mantisgirl13, I love your artwork. I think ur great at capturing their personalities.


Thank you!  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## RebelleSinner (Mar 9, 2019)

Nice sketches y’all!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 9, 2019)

RebelleSinner said:


> Nice sketches y’all!


Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ben10101 (Mar 12, 2019)

Should I pay attention in genome class? Well, I should, but ended up drawing Helvia cardinalis instead


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 13, 2019)

That's a beautiful sketch! (Your handwriting on the other hand....)  

Seriously, though, you got almost all of the detail spot on! The shading is phenomenal!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ben10101 (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks  I admit, I have horrible hand writing


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 13, 2019)

Also, the mantis is missing 2 legs... 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 13, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Also, the mantis is missing 2 legs...
> 
> - MantisGirl13


*enters record, loses two legs*


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 13, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> *enters record, loses two legs*


???

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 13, 2019)

I got my data form working.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 14, 2019)

Ben10101 said:


> Should I pay attention in genome class? Well, I should, but ended up drawing Helvia cardinalis instead


LOL, I was always drawing in class too. Somehow I can better listen to what is said while drawing  than doing noting.


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jun 7, 2019)

This is a drawing I made for a drawing class. The stippling took so long and some parts of the photo I used weren't very clear, but I finished! Some parts aren't showing very well in the picture of it I took though.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 7, 2019)

What a beautiful drawing of a spiny!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 8, 2019)

That's amazing! Better than mine for sure!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jun 8, 2019)

@hysteresis @MantisGirl13 Thank you! 



MantisGirl13 said:


> Better than mine for sure!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yours are amazing too! I would say they're better than mine


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 8, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> @hysteresis @MantisGirl13 Thank you!
> 
> Yours are amazing too! I would say they're better than mine


Thanks! Mine definitely need some work, and I can see improvement needed in yours too! Maybe we can give each other tips.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 9, 2019)

All nice, I cant draw a straight line...lol

oh, Krissium Klaw does my art work.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 9, 2019)

hibiscusmile said:


> All nice, I cant draw a straight line...lol
> 
> oh, Krissium Klaw does my art work.


Lol  

Can we see some of Krissim Klaw's work?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 10, 2019)

@MintyWood826 your drawing is great. I am not that good


----------



## Mantis Life (Jun 22, 2019)

Metal Mantis


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 22, 2019)

Lol :lol:  

That's cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 22, 2019)

Wow, these all look great!


----------

